# Lochloosa crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Took a buddy crappie fishing for the first time yesterday out to Lake Lochloosa in Hawthorne, FL. 

Got to trolling around 8 in heavy fog. Trolled Litewire Hooks and an assortment of artificials around 1mph. The catching was steady until the sun got bright and fog disappeared around 10. Finished the day around 12 with 25 fish or so in the cooler. Boated well over 50 fish but the big ones were hard to find. Even went heavy after the sun came up and it didn't help very much. Good day though :thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang. I'd say you have this crappie thing figured out. Good job.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mighty fine !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Tyler you keep fish'n and catch'n like that down there and you won't ever come back to the Panhandle. Enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh crappie day!!!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Tyler you keep fish'n and catch'n like that down there and you won't ever come back to the Panhandle. Enjoyed the photos.


Haha the fishing is alright but I'm ready to be back in God's Country! :notworthy:

Plus, there are no blue cats or flatheads here...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man, You can kill some Crappie. Wish I could figure out a way to catch more than 5 in a trip. Great report. Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Haha the fishing is alright but I'm ready to be back in God's Country! :notworthy:
> 
> Plus, there are no blue cats or flatheads here...


I think the flatheads and blues are in the tree tops of the Choctaw right now. River has been flooded for days, was starting down a little, and now it's raining again and pushing it back up a little. 
When you get back up here I need you to teach me how to catch those big cats, or at least something better than the 12 inch channels I catch now and then.
Sure isn't much crappie fishing going on around here right now.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> I think the flatheads and blues are in the tree tops of the Choctaw right now. River has been flooded for days, was starting down a little, and now it's raining again and pushing it back up a little.
> When you get back up here I need you to teach me how to catch those big cats, or at least something better than the 12 inch channels I catch now and then.
> Sure isn't much crappie fishing going on around here right now.


Happy to have you along anytime JB. Maybe I'll be back up that way soon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

All black? I gotta put the bow down and get serious! Congrats on a good day!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so jealous, crappie fishing is piss poor around the house right now. Hopefully this cooler weather that's coming will turn them on.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> All black? I gotta put the bow down and get serious! Congrats on a good day!


Yep all black crappie in Florida. Bama has some whites though.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yep all black crappie in Florida. Bama has some whites though.



Really! Well then anyone can catch a black crappie!! Whites taste much better but are really hard to catch - right grouper?? Lol!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------

